# Are there OTC pills for low testosterone levels?



## about2cross (Sep 8, 2012)

Does anyone know?
Can u buy something over the counter and avoid going to the doc?

He has bought vitamins that specialize in virility but they didn't do anything.

Besides low testosterone, what other reasons would explain lack of desire? Besides the common themes I've seen here (stress, kids, money, work).

Thanks.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

You can buy testosterone booster supplements but would just be wasting your money. I have used a million of them and they did nothing. The only way to know for sure if low test levels are the problem is to get a blood test at the doctor. If tests the case, I highly recommend shots and not the gel or patches.


----------



## Juicer (May 2, 2012)

Well, not at most common stores. 

To raise test levels, very few stores sell those types of things. 
The stores that do, are places like GNC, Vitamin Shoppe, Compete Nutrition, etc. Stores that sell supplements. 

And for what you are wanting, you have a couple options:
Oral steroids (probably not what you want)
Natural test boosters 

Now, I won't touch the oral steroids, but as for natural, you got a few options:

There is an herb called tribulus terretus. Not super effective in my opinion. But it is said to raise test levels. 

But the thing that does work is something called D-aspartic Acid. (DAA) Used by a lot of guys that use prohormones/steroids, because it is proven to raise your test levels naturally, and after a cycle, it jump starts the production. From what I read, as long as one is getting over 1g of DAA a day, their test levels may increase from 33-40%. The exact number is unsure. 

But you might give it a try. You can probably pick up a bottle of the DAA online or at a Vitamin Shoppe for $20. It may take 5-10 days for the levels to build up that much though. But for $20, might be worth it.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Juicer said:


> Well, not at most common stores.
> 
> To raise test levels, very few stores sell those types of things.
> The stores that do, are places like GNC, Vitamin Shoppe, Compete Nutrition, etc. Stores that sell supplements.
> ...


My husband is into getting healthy and i have thought of getting him a pill that will raise testosterone too. Wish I could try it al now and be of more help to him in his getting healthier, but until we can live together thats a no go. Hes working in another state until we can join him. We will be moving to the state he is in


----------



## landon33 (Jul 13, 2012)

Get his vitamin D levels tested. Get zinc levels tested. You want to be in the upper ranges for both for maximum testosterone/hormonal balance.

Lift weights. Squats & deadlifts especially. 

Eat lots of broccoli, cabbage, and other cruciferous vegetables.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

There are plenty of products that will claim to boost testosterone, what they usually are, are testosterone pre-cursors. Basically the stuff that comes together to make testosterone. 

Having more of these in your system, in no way means that your body will produce more of the hormone.

He needs a blood level check and a doc visit, if in fact his testosterone is low.

Being overweight, eating poorly, lack of exercise, lack of sleep, and stress are all contributing factors to reducing test.


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

landon33 said:


> Lift weights. Squats & deadlifts especially.


This.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

about2cross said:


> Does anyone know?
> Can u buy something over the counter and avoid going to the doc?
> 
> He has bought vitamins that specialize in virility but they didn't do anything.
> ...


Is your H overweight? I am sorry to ask, because there could be a relationship to this in a man's low libido.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Couple of things that one does not need to go to the doctor for in order to raise libido, just that it demands a change in lifestyle.

1) Reduce consumption of alcohol... two or less beers a day, a glass of wine max...

2) Maintain active lifestyle by exercising (aerobically) 20 min to an hour a day.

3). Lower overall caloric consumption. 

So unhealthy lifestyles do more than put one at risk for heart attacks, they also decrease sexual function and desire.


----------



## about2cross (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the tips and feedback. 
I don't have much hope that he'll change his sedentary lifestyle to better our sex life but it's worth a shot to discuss anyway.

At least I know not to throw our money away on the supplements


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

about2cross said:


> Thanks for all the tips and feedback.
> I don't have much hope that he'll change his sedentary lifestyle to better our sex life but it's worth a shot to discuss anyway.
> 
> At least I know not to throw our money away on the supplements


If he does have low test levels and his doctor ends up giving him the injections, his entire attitude may change because of how he either feels or expects to feel. 

Of course, the test replacement therapy will be at its peak if he also diets and exercises. But have him do a little research on it and I don't know many guys that would throw away an opportunity to turn back the clock, feel great all around physically, get their libido back and not take advantage of it. 

My orgasms are so much more intense and happen regularly when I'm on the test shots. If I am not, then I have experienced some difficulty in climaxing from time to time.


----------



## mrcow (Jan 27, 2010)

couple of hints
1) being overweight may impact testosterone levels
2) deadlifts and squats rock - leg muscles are biggest and working those out will have significant positive impact; it is wise to remember that there are other muscles, too 
3) try this for workouts. can be done at home, no equipment needed - besides a towel, because there will be sweat, lots of it (luckily, no blood  )

3 x 16 minutes per week is not much, but it works, at least for me. results were not immediate, it took half a year to see actual, visible improvements in weight/size, but I didn't change my diet, so that may have something to do with it. so far this has been the only program I was able to stick to, going through the routine for the third time. like apple - it just works.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

landon33 said:


> Get his vitamin D levels tested. Get zinc levels tested. You want to be in the upper ranges for both for maximum testosterone/hormonal balance.
> 
> Lift weights. Squats & deadlifts especially.
> 
> Eat lots of broccoli, cabbage, and other cruciferous vegetables.


Also watermelon has been known to increase nitric oxide which is needed in testoserone production


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

mrcow said:


> couple of hints
> 1) being overweight may impact testosterone levels
> 2) deadlifts and squats rock - leg muscles are biggest and working those out will have significant positive impact; it is wise to remember that there are other muscles, too
> 3) try this for workouts. can be done at home, no equipment needed - besides a towel, because there will be sweat, lots of it (luckily, no blood  )
> ...


Good advice... I am always for anyone willing to understand that even as we age we cannot abandon exercise. So many benefits and even that which is being addressed on this thread.


----------



## oddball (Sep 5, 2012)

This thread has been most useful
Thankyou


----------



## mrcow (Jan 27, 2010)

and if your hubby really wants to get into it - invest (and this time I'm willing to use exactly that word - Invest, because money spent to increase one's well being, physical or emotional, is investment, probably the most important one) in a pullup bar. 

and here's some extra info on how to proceed w/ that wonder of technology.

a bit of disclaimer, though - before doing any of this, I recommend to consult the doctor first.


----------

